# disable fprint on remote sessions?

## quezak

I have installed fprint and it works very well with my laptop fingerprint reader (AES2501).

I added a line "auth sufficient pam_fprint.so" in /etc/pam.d/system-auth before the pam_unix line, so when the scan fails I can input the password normally. 

But, there is a problem when I use ssh to access my computer. According to this message, pam_fprint *should* disable itself for remote hosts, but it does disable only for login - using ssh there's only password on login, but when I use su/sudo inside the ssh session, I'm asked for a finger scan, and it can't be omitted with i.e. ctrl-c, so there is nothing I can do.

I tried including the original (without fprint line) system-auth to /etc/pam.d/system-remote-login,

but nothing changed.

How can I turn pam_fprint off for the whole ssh session?

----------

